# A challenge to Philly



## Derek Cohen (Perth Oz) (20 Sep 2005)

Hi Philly

It is about time you presented us with an updated picture of your porn .. uh, tool collection! I am tired at looking at the same old picture - and I _know_ that you have acquired several (ha!) additions since it was taken.

This goes for everyone as well. Anything new to show off?

I have just finished cleaning up in preparation for my next project, a hall table (if you squint, you can see a drawing of it on one door), and took some pics as the workshop is rarely this clean i(actually, as I write this only a day later, it is looking like mayhem again!).

One bigger picture ...







and a few details ...






Looking forward to seeing what you've got.

Regards from Perth

Derek


----------



## devonwoody (20 Sep 2005)

Derek;

I am starting to feel rather sad about that abhorted visit to Perth. Reminds me of a certain call I made in Melbourne earlier this year


----------



## Philly (20 Sep 2005)

Derek
Well-I don't usually do this sort of thing...... :^o 
I'll see what photo's (if any) I can find.....
UpForIt :roll:


----------



## Alf (20 Sep 2005)

Tsk. I thought it was _really_ going to be a challenge, like "Don't have an article printed in any mag for one whole month" or "Go to a woodworking show and come away *empty-handed*". :roll: :lol: He's going to clean you up with one hand tied behind his back, Derek. It'll be another Aussie defeat I fear... [-X :wink:

Cheers, Alf


----------



## mudman (20 Sep 2005)

Derek,

Can you tell me what the object is top right on the top shelf of the open cabinet?
Looks a bit plane-like but seems to have a strange handle.

Regards,
Mudman

(stopwatch set, ticking away the seconds until Alf comes back with a link.... :wink: )


----------



## Alf (20 Sep 2005)

mudman":39tlr7q8 said:


> stopwatch set, ticking away the seconds until Alf comes back with a link.... :wink:


I'm so predictable... #-o

It's Derek's infill, made from a #4 with jarrah, LN blade and Mathieson chipbreaker IIRC.

Cheers, Alf


----------



## Derek Cohen (Perth Oz) (20 Sep 2005)

Alf wrote:


> He's going to clean you up with one hand tied behind his back, Derek



Yeah, I know. I didn't expect to "win" - just wanted to see where Philly is at. You too! Post a couple of pics next time you clean up (or not clean up).

Mudman, wot can I say. She _is_ so predictable. And so _quick_! Here is another - same picture - just more easily accessible. I built this infill from the shell of a Stanley #4 some years ago, more as an experiment in design than an expectation of having a supersmoother. But it really works amazingly well. The LN blade is bedded at 55 degrees and the mouth is very small. It doesn't get much use these days. 






Regards from Perth

Derek


----------



## MikeW (20 Sep 2005)

Alf":w9knja39 said:


> ...
> He's going to clean you up with one hand tied behind his back, Derek. It'll be another Aussie defeat I fear... [-X :wink:
> Cheers, Alf


Yeah, and I noticed Derek didn't invite you to play.

Now where did I put that new Spear & Jackson 4 point rip with the split nuts... :lol: 

Mike


----------



## mudman (20 Sep 2005)

Alf,

What can I say? Words fail me I am in awe. 

Derek,

Thanks for the picture, lovely looking plane.


----------



## Philly (20 Sep 2005)

Derek
Found some pics for you. Apologise for not having too much to gloat with but since Chris bought his S+S I've lost the will to keep up...... :wink: 
Here goes....




















Sorry about this one....




and finally.......




Yes-an actual project. Just to prove I'm not a collector....... :wink: 
As you can see, I've been a good boy. Just need that LA Jointer and new RP and that's all I want.  
Cheers
Philly


----------



## Derek Cohen (Perth Oz) (20 Sep 2005)

Philly!

Very nice collection, and it's good to see that you are actually using them!  

I particularly like the picture of your mother on the wall. Why is she wearing plaid and jeans?  

OK, now I don't feel so bad. I really don't like holding onto tools that I do not use, and a few have accumulated ... just sneaked into the workshop and hid behind the doors, you understand... 

Regards from Perth

Derek


----------



## Philly (20 Sep 2005)

Derek
Don't feel bad-it's like your a foster father, or something..... I see it as looking after wayward tools. :roll: 
I like knowing my Mum is looking over me as I play with my toys, too! :twisted: 
By the way-I can stop any time I want to. Honest! :sign3: 
Best regards
Philly :wink:


----------



## Chris Knight (20 Sep 2005)

I won't ask how many hours went into arranging that exhibit! Are you taking it on tour?


----------



## Philly (20 Sep 2005)

I did feel a little embarressed popping those out Chris.......  :lol: 
Come on-you next! :wink: 
Philly


----------



## Alf (20 Sep 2005)

MikeW":1pr4ihqe said:


> Alf":1pr4ihqe said:
> 
> 
> > ...
> ...


You cut me to the very quick, sir. I am wounded to the core. [-( I also notice he wasn't such a fool as to ask you either.  :lol: 

Deary me, planes with _boxes_?! At least no-one can accuse me of planes in _boxes_... [-X :lol: I think you need to work on your screwdrivers, Phil. Derek has a definite first innings lead in that respect. Not to mention a nice quick 50 scored by the multitude of chisels. Nope, I'm afraid you need to put in some extra work in the nets, er, car boot sales, or we could be looking at a draw... 

Cheers, Alf


----------



## MikeW (20 Sep 2005)

Alf":tr5a1rcf said:


> ...
> You cut me to the very quick, sir. I am wounded to the core. [-( I also notice he wasn't such a fool as to ask you either.  :lol:
> ...Cheers, Alf


Not me. I don't have very many. Been thinning lately (well, a few handsaws and what not have found their way in). A few powered things are next to go. 

And after the last week, I'm about ready for the whole lot. Then I could start all over again. :roll: 

Mike


----------



## Derek Cohen (Perth Oz) (20 Sep 2005)

Did someone mention chisels (says Derek moving in for the kill)? Here are a few "extras" that do not fit in the chisel till.

Bergs and Witherbys:






and my favourite dovetail chisels, made from orphan Bergs and handles I turned from Jarrah:






And while I am at it ...... here are a few saws..

Backsaws






#358 (which Mike recently helped me restore)






and one more tool I made myself (do these count - I have several?) ..






That is enough. Come in Alf and Mike .. you really don't need an invite do you?

Regards from Perth

Derek


----------



## Alf (20 Sep 2005)

Derek Cohen (Perth said:


> Come in Alf and Mike .. you really don't need an invite do you?


Well I was going to be good, but I worry that you're making Philly follow-on, and I think he's in danger of suffering a collapse in the middle order... 8-[ Trouble is I think I may be out-classed; quantity I can do, but the quality may let me down. :-k

Cheers, Alf


----------



## MikeW (20 Sep 2005)

Alf":2kw0seuy said:


> Derek Cohen (Perth said:
> 
> 
> > Come in Alf and Mike .. you really don't need an invite do you?
> ...


Oh modesty be hanged...I look at "quality" this way. If they work, they're quality. Much the more if they are old and work.

Without waxing too romantic, I look at my small 1/2" Greenlee BE chisel (admittedly not a "classy" chisel/company) that I have ground down even more on the sides for paring DTs (a prev. owner ground 'em down), and it just makes me wonder what all this lowly chisel has helped to make.

And besides, Alf. I should think you're in a worse pickle than I. It would take a good day just for me to pull things out of their, uh, resting places, do the arranging for pics, take and process them. Then it would take longer to put them all back.

Mike


----------



## Philly (20 Sep 2005)

Derek
Nice one-the chisels have forced me to back off! :lol: 
Otherwise the tailed routers are gonna come out and then its gonna get dirty! :twisted: 
In my defense I have pared down my modest toolbox a bit recently......... 8-[ 
Cheers
Philly :wink:


----------



## Alf (20 Sep 2005)

MikeW":2f5m57nf said:


> And besides, Alf. I should think you're in a worse pickle than I. It would take a good day just for me to pull things out of their, uh, resting places, do the arranging for pics, take and process them. Then it would take longer to put them all back.


You've put your finger on the biggest single reason for not doing it.  :lol: Plus it'd only depress and embarrass me to see so much steel still waiting to be de-rusted, re-handled, fettled, tuned and generally codwangled.  

Derek, what's the little dark-handled jobbie on the left of the beech-handled cabinetmaker's screwdrivers? 

Cheers, Alf


----------



## CHJ (20 Sep 2005)

Alf":2gwx6rar said:


> ...snip...
> Derek, what's the little dark-handled jobbie on the left of the beech-handled cabinetmaker's screwdrivers?
> 
> Cheers, Alf



Looks remarkably like a small pump action spiral ratchet to me *Alf*
would one of those be allowed in such a line up?


----------



## les chicken (20 Sep 2005)

Where the hell does aladdin sleep or does he travel from Perth to Poole getting confused where he is.
  ccasion5: 
Les


----------



## CHJ (21 Sep 2005)

les chicken":1zbhgln5 said:


> Where the hell does aladdin sleep or does he travel from Perth to Poole getting confused where he is.
> ccasion5:
> Les



In his Cave of course.

(whether that is in Pool or Perth I would not care to express an opinion, judging by the racket Philly must have been making to satisfy the impending mag articles he may be down under for a bit of piece and quiet at the moment.)


----------



## MikeW (21 Sep 2005)

Alf":id3cwckn said:


> MikeW":id3cwckn said:
> 
> 
> > And besides, Alf. I should think you're in a worse pickle than I. It would take a good day just for me to pull things out of their, uh, resting places, do the arranging for pics, take and process them. Then it would take longer to put them all back.
> ...


Well, all but one plane is complete. A couple saws could use new handles. But that's about it. But I had so many that have hardly seen the light of day. Which is why I'm thinning things a bit.

My wife has always set clothes to one side of the closet she hasn't worn for a while. If she doesn't then wear one of the items, she gets rid of it.

That's what I've been doing, but with the tools. Kind of "liberating," really. By next month I figure I'll be down to tools I've used at least more than once in a couple years. Doesn't matter whether it's a power or hand tool. Certain tools are also being added, but that is for replacing power tools with hand ones even if the tool is a frequently used one.

I finally have made the decision. Several power tools are going up for sale. The Powermatic 54A Jointer is going, as well as the Powermatic 719 mortiser. And one router. And...

Then I can truly assess my tool storage issues and then design something appropriate.

Take care.

Mike
going on my third day without sleep...


----------



## Waka (21 Sep 2005)

Come on Philly, as chairman of the guild of Dorsetshire lads (committee members Martin & Waka), hope your not going to let the side down? you have a duty to uphold our reputation.

We've beat them at rugby, we've beaten them at cricket, surely you can beat them at tool displays, I know you have more hidden away.


----------



## Derek Cohen (Perth Oz) (21 Sep 2005)

> Derek, what's the little dark-handled jobbie on the left of the beech-handled cabinetmaker's screwdrivers?



Alf, it is a little Stanley Yankee #15. I wish I had a few more in larger sizes, they are so useful. Unlike the large #135, #130 and #30 Yankee spiral screwdivers (which you might be able to make out in the original picture), the little #15 is a reverse/forward action with a twist of the wrist and does not spiral. 



> ... I had so many that have hardly seen the light of day. Which is why I'm thinning things a bit.
> 
> My wife has always set clothes to one side of the closet she hasn't worn for a while. If she doesn't then wear one of the items, she gets rid of it.



Mike, I do identify with that. I'm not much of a hoarder, and I also think there comes a time when you just want to concentrate on the woodwork at hand (rather than the tools). Having said that, I do enjoy "playing" with the tools as well, that is, the opportunity to experience each one and their individuality. So I enjoy the variety, try and use all, but have a special affinity for a few. 

Anyway Mike, I know you have some special items that would be of interst to us all, so let's have them. I am very curious to see how you manage to fit everything into your work space.



> Otherwise the tailed routers are gonna come out and then its gonna get dirty!



Oooh, Philly - you have me quivering in my boots!  

As a matter of interest, just how many tailed routers do you have? As many as your mentor Norm? 

Mike was saying how he is getting rid of his power tools. I find this interesting since I am aware that my power tools have become used very selectively. I use my tablesaw and bandsaw but my routers and routertable have gone unused in a .... oh I don't know when I last used them, could be several months ago. And I have 4 of the blighters - one permanently in the routertable (built into my tablesaw), a large Elu 177e (which is a pretty special beast), a smaller Makita for hand held use, etc. I don't own a power jointer or thicknesser. I just don't like the noise and dust these things make. I have some excellent sanders, like a Festool ROS, but it was last used at least a year ago.. or more. These tools really should be sold. 

Regards from Perth

Derek


----------



## Philly (21 Sep 2005)

Quiver not, Derek! :lol: 
Just had a quick count-7!! Well you can never have enough routers. Or is that clamps.........
I must admit I get a bit concerned sometimes that I have too many tools that I never use. Gave a Stanley 5 1/2 away last week to a work mate and felt a lot better! :wink: 
Don't think I could live without my thicknesser-just too much hard work (regardless of how much fun the scrub is to use!)
best regards
Philly


----------



## devonwoody (21 Sep 2005)

I have got three tablesaws in my workshop, can I join this club?


----------



## llangatwgnedd (21 Sep 2005)

> I know you have more hidden away.


Philly
Did not see a 71 in the collection I mean display. 
You waiting for the LV Router?


----------



## Philly (21 Sep 2005)

SP
They go for stupid money on Ebay so have been waiting for a Philly-priced one to turn up. As the new super-doopa LV is imminent I guess I'll be going for that! :wink: 
Cheers
Philly


----------



## llangatwgnedd (21 Sep 2005)

Philly, they do go for stupid money perhaps when the super-doopa LV comes on the market ebay price will drop who knows?

Waited long enough for the one I got at a tidy price.


----------



## MikeW (21 Sep 2005)

Derek Cohen (Perth said:


> ...Anyway Mike, I know you have some special items that would be of interst to us all, so let's have them.


I haven't the foggiest idea of which ones you mean :? ...But I would be glad to take pics of specific ones if you give me more of a hint.


Derek Cohen (Perth said:


> I am very curious to see how you manage to fit everything into your work space.


One of the problems is I cannot get a decent angle within the shop for pictures. Everything is a bit too close. And it isn't pretty! I'll see what I can do after it is tidied up a bit. It is a real mess at the moment. After my router bit coming apart last week I had only two days to build the 5 replica medicine cabinets. Last sleep, until last night, was Saturday. Still recovering. I didn't clean a thing...but it is slated for today.


Derek Cohen (Perth said:


> ...Mike was saying how he is getting rid of his power tools. I find this interesting since I am aware that my power tools have become used very selectively.
> SNIP
> These tools really should be sold.
> Regards from Perth
> Derek


So, sell 'em :lol: . Really that's what I'm doing. All of what I'm selling either isn't used much (one of my routers) to used frequently (54A) but I plan on using hand methods for flattening instead of a mix based on how much someone is paying. The WoodRat is staying, as is the bandsaw, a contractor model table saw, drill press, etc. Along with sanders. Really, it is just the big iron that's going.

As for hand tools that have or are going, well, I too have enjoyed using every hand tool that I purchased or was given. I've had fun selecting tools to give to people I know who have wanted or need. Some will get sold as I don't know anyone foolish enough that would want one of my boat anchors <g>.

And it isn't really not about the space that's the issue. I just feel that it has become more of an internal (in my mind, that is) burden than what it should be, having all this stuff around and not really used. This also applies to unused audio equipment (lots <g>), furnishings and good clothing, etc. 

There will still be one or two hand tools left for my use.

Mike


----------



## Anonymous (22 Sep 2005)

Not in your league, I know but....

I use them all regularly (except #778) and feel that I have now reached the stage where I have all I need or want - time to build a cabinet (I have the oak for it :wink: ) - and i thought it was about time we put some sublime LNs on here :lol:


----------



## Philly (22 Sep 2005)

Nice one Tony! That the new 5 1/2??? 8) 
That 778 is certainly blue.... :wink: 
Philly


----------



## MikeW (22 Sep 2005)

Most excellent, Tony!

Nice set of tools. Better build your cabinet--that way I can have another one to look at before I make new ones...

Mike


----------



## ByronBlack (22 Sep 2005)

Phil, 
I notice from one of your earlier photo's, like me you have one of Axminster Japanese Kumagoro (sp?) Saws. I was just intrigued to know whether you use it and what are your opinions of it.


----------



## Anonymous (22 Sep 2005)

Philly":s9wfyyhm said:


> Nice one Tony! That the new 5 1/2??? 8)
> 
> Philly



The light coloured handles give it away eh? :lol: 

Did you notice that rather nice plane at the front


----------



## Jaco (23 Sep 2005)

Derek, baie mooi versameling!     

(By the way, Derek is NOT an Oz, but comes from ...... yeah well no fine hey, will just leave it at that)

Just a silly question, but what does one actually do with the Noah Tools???
(now duck for cover!)

Just remember - "He who dies with the most tools WINS!"


----------



## Derek Cohen (Perth Oz) (23 Sep 2005)

> I haven't the foggiest idea of which ones you mean ...But I would be glad to take pics of specific ones if you give me more of a hint.



Mike, I know you have some nice infills, and there is that Marples (?) smoother that you often talk about. Hey, I'd love to see a picture of your wood storage area - the linen closet that you have mentioned before!



> Not in your league, I know but....



Tony, not in _whose_ league. Good grief, now I don't feel so bad!



> By the way, Derek is NOT an Oz, but comes from ......



Jaco, well I have lived in Oz for the past 25 years so I think of myself as a Dinki-di Aussie. But I am a bit of a mongrel. Born and raised in Cape Town, and with family mostly from the UK. Maar ek kan nog die taal praat. 

Regards from Perth

Derek


----------



## Philly (23 Sep 2005)

Tony 
Yes,the rather long plane at the front was noticed. I just rather not encourage you....... :lol: 
Byron
I like the Jap saws-they cut so cleanly. I find they come in handy here and there. Not really built for cutting hardwood though.
Cheers
Philly  
It's nice not to be the only Toolfool in the village....... :wink:


----------



## Adam (23 Sep 2005)

Tony":3ua93jqn said:


> I use them all regularly



What really? My shoulder plane hardly sees the light of day - and you've got several! And all the little diddy block planes? Are they all set up different? I can see how having a wide range could be argued, but repeats surely can't get used at all - don't you end up with a "favourite" - that you would always pick up in preference to another? Normally the one without any blue and a nice golden reflection as you use it???? :lol: 

Adam


----------



## devonwoody (23 Sep 2005)

Nice collection, I'm collecting tablesaws myself, three models over the last six weeks. Should be able to do a magazine review if requested.


----------



## MikeW (23 Sep 2005)

Derek Cohen (Perth said:


> > I haven't the foggiest idea of which ones you mean ...But I would be glad to take pics of specific ones if you give me more of a hint.
> 
> 
> Mike, I know you have some nice infills, and there is that Marples (?) smoother that you often talk about. Hey, I'd love to see a picture of your wood storage area - the linen closet that you have mentioned before!


Well, specificity wins the day.

First up is an AT Murry infill 1 1/8" shoulder plane. Lovely to use. As heavy as a large LN, but more balanced in the hand.





Next are two pictures of my John M Tabor moving fillister. Mid 1800s. Skew blade, fine mouth.









Three pictures of the Preston infill smoother. 2 1/4" double iron. 7 1/2" long sole, 4 1/2 lbs, same as a LN #4 in bronze and 2 inches shorter. Moderate mouth, but takes the finest of shavings. I have only run into a couple planks it would leave tear out. Bedding angle is 43 degrees. Go figure. Open mouth and relatively low bedding angle. Enough to make one wonder if there really isn't voodoo involved.


----------



## Alf (23 Sep 2005)

I do like the front profile on that Murray shoulder plane. Most elegant.

So Tony, you might have given us a "Shades Required" warning you know. I'm almost blinded here. 8) Still no matching knob on the #6 then? Seems a shame when you did such a nice job of the rear tote. 

Cheers, Alf

Very tempted to get out the camera, but will resist.


----------



## MikeW (23 Sep 2005)

Alf":376mq2zh said:


> I do like the front profile on that Murray shoulder plane. Most elegant.
> ...
> Very tempted to get out the camera, but will resist.


It's not only a comfortable plane to use, it is a nice looking plane. I was fortunate, considering I bought it sight unseen, then there was the price I paid...

Oh come one. Derek was specific and I was tempted out of my reluctance. Why not show us your most loved wood plane? The Tabor is mine...

Mike
who is rather tickled about a 1955 lithograph on handsaws he bought today...and a little 1923 cast iron Stanley mitre box...and...


----------



## Alf (23 Sep 2005)

MikeW":1sg6u6e4 said:


> Why not show us your most loved wood plane?


That's easy; here 'tis:

<empty space>

:wink:

Cheers, Alf


----------



## Anonymous (23 Sep 2005)

Adam":6jphnqc6 said:


> Tony":6jphnqc6 said:
> 
> 
> > I use them all regularly
> ...



Fair point

I don't use power tools very much these days - even prefer to cut boards by hand and shoot rather than use chop saw. So much more peaceful and enjoyable

Any I don't use, I sell. The #778 has been sold now!!

I use the LN Rabbett block more than the rest but still use the standard angle plane a lot and the little block is always close to hand or in apron pocket.

The Record #4 and block are always the planes of choice when I am anywhere near planing man-made boards (ply, MDF etc.). Would you use a LN on ply? :shock: 

The Stanley #5 has been used for ply too for a couple of years but i just sold my Clifton #5 and so the Stanley is back :wink: 

Shoulder planes? Well, the large shoulder gets used loads (I hand cut tenons) on the faces of tenons and the medium on cheeks. The bull-nose currently is the most used plane on my latest projects which has a couple of face frames that I have been working on although it usually doesn't get used that much

The Stanley #6 gets occasional use - mainly 'cause I just like using it.

To be honest, the Stanley #7 has not been used since the LV jointer arrived - before that it saw much service on every board I used. It may have to go.

The LA smoother is shooting board only. Gets used on evey piece that needs a squared end.

The LA Jack and 5.5 are pretty new and so I use them beacuse they are new  

#4.5 and scraper - any thing that needs tot be flattened like the tops of the current cabinets. I don't like sanding too much, especially power sanding as it leaves a rather dull and lifeless finish. 


I guess I just like using differnet planes


----------



## Anonymous (23 Sep 2005)

Alf":3ndkbk49 said:


> I do like the front profile on that Murray shoulder plane. Most elegant.
> 
> So Tony, you might have given us a "Shades Required" warning you know. I'm almost blinded here. 8)



Oops sorry Alf :lol: 



> Still no matching knob on the #6 then? Seems a shame when you did such a nice job of the rear tote.



Thanks for the complement.  Still on the tuit list I'm afraid. I did glue up two blocks once ready to turn but they, sort of got lost  

Come on Alf, take a day-or-two to get _all _of your planes out and give us a photo :wink:


----------



## llangatwgnedd (23 Sep 2005)

> but i just sold my Clifton #5



Why did you sell the Clifton Tony?

Nice presentation BTW


----------



## Philly (23 Sep 2005)

Hey Mike!
Specificity-nice word! The one I was looking for when trying to justify my stash....... :lol: 
Cheers
Philly


----------



## Alf (23 Sep 2005)

Okay, so I couldn't resist in the end. You knew I wouldn't be able to.  Of course I still managed to forget at least one, but considering the taking stuff in and out of cupboards and drawers involved (oops, just remembered another one in a drawer I forgot #-o Not to worry, 'tis only a Hilka so it barely counts as a plane at all) it didn't take too long. And at least I now have a record should they get pinched, which is handy. Stanley's first, except for the #4.5 in the rust box and the #5.5 I forgot in the toolchest which I slipped in later.







Non-Stanley but not new:






Things with fences. And yes, I acknowledge this is an image likely to be associated with a c*ll*ct**n - 'tis true when it comes to combination/ploughs. Never met one I didn't like, always regretted every one I ever sold):






New and shiny things, and a couple of over-looked Stanleys:






There's also a L-N #62, Stanley #4 and Groz #220 in the old man's tool cupboard, but whether you count them is up to you. Actually the infill and the Record #043 are his too. In fact most of them are his; I'm just, er, looking after them for him... 8-[

For dial-up users, might be quicker to go here and click on any thumbnail you may actually want to view.

At some point I want to put the Veritas scrub up for either a competition or auction it for forum funds, but the tuit keeps going awol. If someone either wants to buy it for a sensible figure (it's not just a type 1, but pre-production!) or wishes to volunteer to organise a suitable comp, feel free to PM me.

Cheers, Alf


----------



## Adam (23 Sep 2005)

Whats wrong with you lot :shock: . Do you actually use your planes? Or maybe you vacuum them off and polish them such that they look brand new again after every use? Don't you have dust in them? The odd stray shaving perhaps?

So can I join in this random gloat fest?



















































Just so you all know - you use them for planing wood. Thats right - they are real tools, not just shiny things to polish and look at!! 8)  :lol: :lol:

Adam


----------



## Alf (23 Sep 2005)

As it happens I _do_ brush them off after every use. When you've spent time removing rust you kind of get paranoid about removing as many causes of it as you can. That and the action of plane going into plane sock seems to keep them buffed. 

Now don't get me started on shavings, for heaven's sakes, 'cos it could get nasty. [-X :lol:

Cheers, Alf


----------



## Adam (23 Sep 2005)

Alf":3zh2wof5 said:


> Now don't get me started on shavings, for heaven's sakes, 'cos it could get nasty. [-X :lol: Cheers, Alf



Is that a challenge:?::lol: - every one of my shavings is on a project. No shavings just to measure the thickness of said shavings in my workshop. :wink: :wink: 

Adam*

*Fully fledged member of the real-plane-users-on-real-projects society :roll: :roll: :twisted: 

ho ho ho. :lol:


----------



## MikeW (23 Sep 2005)

Wow *Alf*, the one plow, center rear, is one only a mother could love :lol: 

I knew we could goad you into a gloat...didn't take much :wink: 

But I am strong. I only will on specific requests. Which means someone has to figure out what I have...but there are clues here and there.

Now *Adam*, surely you *know* I use mine, don't you? I clean 'em off, mostly. I just don't take the time to set up a tripod for action shots. That said, what ya building?

Mike


----------



## Adam (23 Sep 2005)

MikeW":30mgsgn0 said:


> That said, what ya building? Mike



All sorts of things, mostly lost in the depths of the completed projects forum.... but as you've asked.... see below:

https://www.ukworkshop.co.uk/forums/viewtopic.php?t=1493

https://www.ukworkshop.co.uk/forums/viewtopic.php?t=3731

https://www.ukworkshop.co.uk/forums/viewtopic.php?t=3628

and the main feature of the shots is:

https://www.ukworkshop.co.uk/forums/viewtopic.php?t=6473

Adam


----------



## Alf (23 Sep 2005)

Adam":3axlkiil said:


> Is that a challenge:?::lol: - every one of my shavings is on a project. No shavings just to measure the thickness of said shavings in my workshop. :wink: :wink:


To paraphrase Chamberlain:

...consequently, this workshop is at war with Adam's...

http://www.cornishworkshop.co.uk/album/ ... m=5&pos=15
http://www.cornishworkshop.co.uk/album/ ... m=5&pos=25
http://www.cornishworkshop.co.uk/album/ ... m=5&pos=30
http://www.cornishworkshop.co.uk/album/ ... m=5&pos=59
http://www.cornishworkshop.co.uk/album/ ... =12&pos=17
http://www.cornishworkshop.co.uk/album/ ... =12&pos=19
http://www.cornishworkshop.co.uk/album/ ... m=17&pos=6
http://www.cornishworkshop.co.uk/album/ ... =17&pos=13
http://www.cornishworkshop.co.uk/album/ ... =17&pos=17
http://www.cornishworkshop.co.uk/album/ ... =17&pos=21
http://www.cornishworkshop.co.uk/album/ ... m=13&pos=4
http://www.cornishworkshop.co.uk/album/ ... =13&pos=23
http://www.cornishworkshop.co.uk/album/ ... =13&pos=25
http://www.cornishworkshop.co.uk/album/ ... =13&pos=26
http://www.cornishworkshop.co.uk/album/ ... =13&pos=48
http://www.cornishworkshop.co.uk/album/ ... =13&pos=58
http://www.cornishworkshop.co.uk/album/ ... =13&pos=67
http://www.cornishworkshop.co.uk/album/ ... =13&pos=74
http://www.cornishworkshop.co.uk/album/ ... m=16&pos=1
http://www.cornishworkshop.co.uk/album/ ... m=16&pos=9
http://www.cornishworkshop.co.uk/musics ... page4.html

Give up yet? 

Of course that doesn't even include all the pics where the review was the project... :wink:

Cheers, Alf

Edited to add: Mike, the centre one is the Lewin Universal Plane, of British design and manufacture. And therefore perfect in every way. :wink:


----------



## Anonymous (23 Sep 2005)

Sawdust Producer":35q2c3vj said:


> > but i just sold my Clifton #5
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The real reason?

I don't like Stanley pattern planes much and I love LNs.  

The performance of the Clifton (out of the box) was beyond question, but the quality was not LN or LV


----------



## Alf (23 Sep 2005)

L-N's _are_ Stanley pattern planes...


----------



## Anonymous (23 Sep 2005)

Adam":1bgnt6cc said:


> Whats wrong with you lot :shock: . Do you actually use your planes? Or maybe you vacuum them off and polish them such that they look brand new again after every use?Adam



:lol: :lol: :lol: 

After watching David Charleswroth's video on hand planing, I keep a brush next to the plane shelf and sweep shavings off after every use - just like wat he taught me


----------



## Adam (23 Sep 2005)

Tony":2hj3p3ut said:


> I keep a brush next to the plane shelf and sweep shavings off after every use - just like wat he taught me



OK, I don't know the reasoning behind it (and hence I'd be interested to know), but I can see keeping the mouth free of shavings might be beneficial - but you lot must get a duster out after that and wipe them down?:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Adam


----------



## Anonymous (23 Sep 2005)

Alf":3o85ggr0 said:


> L-N's _are_ Stanley pattern planes...



I know that :roll: :roll: I meant the stanley bailey things that one gets like these









the castings and sides are nothing like LNs which have lovely flat areas cast into the top of the sole rather than the webbed effect of the Stanley. Alos, I like the lack of a lip at the front of the plane


----------



## Alf (23 Sep 2005)

MikeW":1ba9m48h said:


> But I am strong. I only will on specific requests. Which means someone has to figure out what I have...but there are clues here and there.


Right. How about:

"14 handsaws, 2 30" mitre box saws, a half dozen back saws and a couple Japanese saws and one stair saw"
"And the four saw sets...and files, jointer."
"the Sargent combo and the 39s and the MF router plane..."
Stanley #12
Ohio #8
"had quite a few old Stanley, Miller Falls and Sargent block planes over the years. I have a MF still that I use a lot"
Aww come on, Mike, don't make me go through _all_ your posts! :lol: 

Tony, I was sure you did know that, but it might be confusing for the passing newb. 'Course the Cliftons are like the early Bedrocks with their round sides, but I don't much like the ribs either.

Cheers, Alf


----------



## Adam (23 Sep 2005)

Alf":25lgdmnm said:


> [...consequently, this workshop is at war with Adam's...


Give up yet? [/quote]

Sorry, missed this post altogether. Nope. Perhaps you'd tell us which polish and material type is best for the polishing rags?? :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :wink: Or how many polishes are required per week :shock: 8) :lol: 

Adam


----------



## MikeW (23 Sep 2005)

Alf":ddu6f0uh said:


> Aww come on, Mike, don't make me go through _all_ your posts! :lol:
> Cheers, Alf


Well, why not :lol: 

My tools page has had an update. You need to find the link.

But includes lathe tools and carving tools, including the Marples set my grandfather helped me get when I started.

I removed tools that have recently been given away and or sold. But there are many more unused ones that are not in the pics as they are slated for going away too. And there are some I didn't want to pull out, saws included.

Mike


----------



## Alf (23 Sep 2005)

Adam":65qew59d said:


> Perhaps you'd tell us which polish and material type is best for the polishing rags?? :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :wink: Or how many polishes are required per week :shock: 8) :lol:


Cheeky devil... Alas, the frequency of dusting off the shavings depends on workshop time spent. At the moment that equates to about once a month.  



MikeW":65qew59d said:


> My tools page has had an update. You need to find the link.


This 'un?. Werry nice, Mr W, werry 'andsome, sir*. Could have done wiv' fewer shots of the #55 perhaps... Is this your current tool cabinet then?

Cheers, Alf

*Apologies; currently steeped in Dickens and it tends to rub off on me.


----------



## MikeW (23 Sep 2005)

Alf":1fngc4zf said:


> MikeW":1fngc4zf said:
> 
> 
> > My tools page has had an update. You need to find the link.
> ...


Yep. The multiple pics of the 55 et al were because I was going to sell them and wanted to include as many shots as possible. I was too lazy to weed out the unneccesary ones for today...

Yes, that's the cabinet. Puny little thing. It, of course, was fine years ago. And, well, I've been lazy about updating it too. I just add another cast-off upper kitchen cabinet or what not and stuff things into nooks and crannies.

Pretty inefficient, though.

Mike
who knew you would find it...


----------



## MikeW (23 Sep 2005)

Derek Cohen (Perth said:


> ...Hey, I'd love to see a picture of your wood storage area - the linen closet that you have mentioned before!
> ...Regards from Perth
> Derek


One more for the day. Not entirely off-topic as I do work the wood with hand tools...

Here's a link that was posted in the past. Added some captions to the pictures. Not in the pictures is a cord or two of turning wood and wood to cut into boards (Black Walnut, Apple, Birdseye burls, Pear, etc.), mostly cut about 3 foot long.

Also seen is the use (abuse?) of the house for projects in progress. Though those pictures are outdated now.

Mike

Mike's wood and mess


----------



## Alf (23 Sep 2005)

MikeW":2mlh45s6 said:


> who knew you would find it...


I must try to be less predictable. I must try to be less predi-

Sorry? What? You knew I was going to say that?

D'oh. #-o

Cheers, Alf


----------



## MikeW (24 Sep 2005)

Ok, I was using these today, so here they are:

10 ppi D-23 crosscut





4 1/2 ppi rip





Mike


----------



## Gill (24 Sep 2005)

*Enough*, please.

Nobody who's contributed to this thread is a winner, nobody is a loser.







But there are too many boors.

Gill


----------



## MikeW (24 Sep 2005)

Gill":14ugkeyt said:


> *Enough*, please.
> Nobody who's contributed to this thread is a winner, nobody is a loser.
> But there are too many boors. Gill


Sorry you find me and or others a boor, Gill.

We're all just having some fun. I don't think any of us are taking this seriously. And I don't think anyone is trying to best another, either.

Not much different than showing one's work, imo. And I enjoy seeing that, too. Just like I enjoy seeing another's tools. It is a fun experience, for me, to visit someone's shop and be allowed to poke around and ask questions. But jolly good England is a tad far for me at this time in my life--and heck, I might not be invited to visit someone in real life :lol: 

But a thread is a little like TV. If you don't like what's on, feel free to change the channel.

Mike


----------



## Waka (24 Sep 2005)

Gill":2wk522j2 said:


> Enough, please.



I have to say I'm enjoying the idle banter and Scintillating conversation of this thread, its like having a daily dose of a soap opera, not that I watch soap opera's.

Any thread that shows people's work and tools inspires me to get in the shop.


----------



## Derek Cohen (Perth Oz) (24 Sep 2005)

> It is a fun experience, for me, to visit someone's shop and be allowed to poke around and ask questions.



I whole heartedly agree, Mike.

Gill, we are all friends here, unfortunately with a great distance between us. We chat, share, critique, ask questions, answer questions, and this time we are visiting. I have not experienced this thread as an attempt by another to "best" others. We "Oooh" and "Aaah" and I take this in a spirit of appreciation with a touch of friendly rivalry and envy. 

I started this thread, and it was meant to be a humorous opening for the very get together that has subsequently taken place. It was never meant to glamourise the tools, per se, but an opportunity to catch up and share a little of each person's current passion in their workshop. 

Regards from Perth

Derek


----------



## Alf (24 Sep 2005)

'Tis all in fun and a spirit of interest, Gill. If it's not for you, and I can understand that, then 'tis easily avoided. It's done me a good turn, 'cos I've finally got off my behind and made a photographic record of my planes in case anything should happen. Apart from oddments like screwdrivers and such I've got 'em all done now, which is a load off my mind.

Mike, the handle on that rip looks very comfy. And what a depth of blade beneath it! Evidentally you haven't been using it enough. :wink: D'you know the maker?

Cheers, Alf


----------



## Noel (24 Sep 2005)

I can see Gill's point of view, posting a £2K or £3K collection of planes etc could well be perceived as being "boorish" with the associated economic/wealth implications not too mention the simple matter of "why so many?".
I don't think such things can be compared to pictures of projects etc if only from a skill/imagination point of view rather than the ability to buy/obtain X dozen planes etc.
But, as Mike has said, maybe best to just let them get on with it.
Although looking at pictures of such collections can be a lot handier than poking about about tool websites trying to find a particular plane and I guess first hand opinion can be useful in such cases..

Rgds

Happy 4 Plane Noel


----------



## Alf (24 Sep 2005)

Gentleman, I'll move this thread to the peace of the Hand Tools board where these things are not valued in pounds, shillings and pence. :roll:

Cheers, Alf


----------



## Noel (24 Sep 2005)

Although if somebody who lived quite nearby had such a herd of planes I would be mighty pleased.....
Seriously Alf, I wasn't being too critical on the pounds, shillings (apparently a pre 1972 term, google is your friend...) and pence aspect of tool collections, we all have our vices (53A for me), and as you and others rightly mention ownership is more than simply buying and admiring.

Rgds

Noel


----------



## trevtheturner (24 Sep 2005)

Just a word of support for *Adam* here. For me, the only meaningful posting in this thread is his excellent series of pics. demonstrating a variety of different planes being actually used for some of their respective purposes. =D> 

I am interested in looking at a tool in use in relation to a particular aspect of woodworking, as I am in, say, seeing the design of a cabinet that somebody has made to house their tools. Also, Alf's reviews, and others, of new kit are very informative and helpful, but just gloat pictures of tools lined up solely to display a collection is of no interest to me. 

Although, as is so often said, each to his own of course.

Cheers,

Trev.


----------



## ByronBlack (24 Sep 2005)

I think for those who aren't interested in the thread should not put down others who are, for me being a newbie it's quite an eye-opening and informative thread regarding tools. 

And i'm also finding this thread entertaining, its the voyeur in all of us thats enjoys peaking into each others lives.

Just my two peneth worth.

Keep it up!

So, Alf, are we going to see some pics of your saws & planes?


----------



## MikeW (24 Sep 2005)

ByronBlack":2gvb7or1 said:
 

> ...So, Alf, are we going to see some pics of your saws & planes?


Oh Byron, please keep up :lol: 

Page 4 of the thread is your friend...at least for the planes...some of them...

Mike


----------



## MikeW (24 Sep 2005)

trevtheturner":3q5tabbv said:


> Just a word of support for *Adam* here. For me, the only meaningful posting in this thread is his excellent series of pics. demonstrating a variety of different planes being actually used for some of their respective purposes. =D>
> ...
> Although, as is so often said, each to his own of course.
> Cheers, Trev.


Quite so, and me too. But we do often have pics of at least projects. Meaning has, well, different meaning to different folks.

This thread has meaning to me. Just a different one. And I don't know whether Adam jumped into this thread as a way to have some fun or pure criticism. But his jab, I believe, was still a fun way of providing perspective for us all.

Mike


----------



## Alf (24 Sep 2005)

trevtheturner":iuf1itnl said:


> Just a word of support for *Adam* here. For me, the only meaningful posting in this thread is his excellent series of pics. demonstrating a variety of different planes being actually used for some of their respective purposes. =D>


Took me _ages_ to get all those links together, even _with_ broadband  , and Adam gets the plaudits for obscuring all his planes with shavings so we still don't know what he has. :roll: :lol:

Byron, if you can stand more boorishness, gloating and general evidence that I have tools instead of holidays, follow the link for dial-up users on that same Page 4, go up a level via the link above the thumbnails and you can go "tut tut" at all sorts of bits and pieces. Although some things have been sold, or <gasp> added to since I took the pics; principally amongst the saws. And no, I don't have a pad saw fetish; someone wanted further clarification. 

Cheers, Alf


----------



## MikeW (24 Sep 2005)

Hi Alf, tis a Spear & Jackson. 3 1/2" of clearance under the handle.







By contrast my D-8 rip with 5 1/2 ppi, for which I am making a new Mahagony handle, is 3". And my Warren & Ted Superior (Pearlicross etch, quite nice looking), also a 5 1/2 ppi, is a lighter weight design though quite stiff for its size is 2 1/2" under the handle.

Both the D-8 and Pearlicross are 26" saws and the S&J is a 28".


----------



## Alf (24 Sep 2005)

Ack, wish I'd floated my "is it British" reaction to those nuts* now, instead of sitting on for fear of looking more daft than usual. Drat. 'Nother new handle eh? You're getting addicted. :lol: 

Cheers, Alf

*If any reader has over-dosed on _double entendre_ and feels they must, then you must. But I'd sooner you didn't. [-X :lol:


----------



## Anonymous (24 Sep 2005)

Lighten up around here :wink: This is simply people displaying tools that have taken years to collect for others interested in the same stuff to look at - not really boorish or showing off (well maybe a bit). 
My collection of handplanes is no differnet to Festools etc. that regularly appear in the background of piccies  

Noel, it's not really fair to talk about the money, all of my planes put together cost a lot less than many people's tablesaws that are regularly discussed and photographed in their packing cases, then coming off the lorry, then the first box removed, then the second............ I buy handplanes, they buy tablesaws. Fine by me

I'll never buy a Festool saw and cannot for-the-life-of-me understand why anyone would pay £400 for a circular saw :shock: and I'm sure many will not buy LN planes- each to their own, however, those that will might find my post useful in some small way

Whenever members of this forum have visited my house (6 so far), the first thing they say is "where's the workshop then?" Immediately after this, they usually reach for a LN to look at/play with. We all like the same thing in various guises

If you don't like the thread,* why read it?* I don't read the ones that talk about areas of woodworking that don't interest me (or, to be more thruthful, I didn't until I became a moderator and had to :roll: )

Trev, be happy to display pictures of my planes in use (they are every week) just as soon as I grow that 3rd arm (or buy a tripod) :lol: :wink:



Please refrain from critising threads that you don't like, just don't read them


----------



## MikeW (24 Sep 2005)

The cost of tools can be daunting. This mostly applies to never been owned tools. Tools that have been previously loved can often be had for oh so much less. At least if one is not attempting to purchase what others think of as collectibles. Good user tools is what I'm talking about.

And even tools some consider having value to a collector happen along the way for often a reasonable price, and often less than their new counterparts.

Whether I am cheap, or whether there holds for me a romantic attachment with tools that have a history to them, I don't know. Mostly it is a romantic thing, I think.

The D-8 has only cost me a bit of elbow grease and a 10" scrap of wood and the Pearlicross was < $10. The S&J was had for less than not going to the movies a couple times. My other saws were either free or less than $2. Except the LN. Seems DT saws that have had other lives no matter the maker can go for what I consider too much money.

Other new tools have often been gifts over the years from my children, Dina, or other family members who long ago realized not to buy me a tie or socks. And even some of the older tools have been given me from older members of my family. Tools that have sentimental meaning to me.

Point being is that I have had a lot of time to accumulate tools. Many free or extremely low cost ones have passed through the shop with the better ones being invited to stay. The rest, whether they have been saws, planes, marking tools or whatever, have been restored and passed along to others who had less than two dimes to rub together. Some have gone to new members of the woodworking guild to which I belong, others have been passed along to people attending free-to-them classes I teach at local places like Woodcraft or Rockler, and yet others to members of forums. Some I have sold. 

Most often the advice given a new person on forums is: seek out a vintage X, Y or Z. The advice is given for more than just saving the inquirer money. That, but also because old tools work well with a bit of care put into them--usually as good as a new tool of good lineage. Too, we as woodworkers who revive old tools tend to want to see others experience what we so often do: the joy of accomplishing a restoration and subsequent use.

Woodworking isn't about who can spend what to accumulate. It isn't even all about what I make or what you make. Not for me anyway. The web has done more for extending the concept of community than any single other means. It is the idea of community that I found on the web just this year. It is what keeps me on the web. That we sometimes have differences, well, that's just part of being a family who cares.

Mike
No wine was consumed in the production of this mini-rant


----------



## MikeW (24 Sep 2005)

Alf":qsreotn5 said:


> ... 'Nother new handle eh? You're getting addicted. :lol:
> Cheers, Alf


Had to. Free tools sometimes come with a price--the handle was broken.

But I have enjoyed makin' 'em. And the D-8 is a challenge for two reasons. It is a closed top, and the end buried in the handle is about a 7" radius so the kerf for it must also be cut into the handle to match.

Fun! Can't wait. Seriously. No sarcasm there. Probably the most challenging thing I've done in, well weeks or longer.

Mike


----------



## Alf (24 Sep 2005)

MikeW":1ydi8gqb said:


> Fun! Can't wait. Seriously.


Ah, so you haven't started it yet? Can I plead for work in progress pics? 'Specially how you solve the closed top issue? Please? [-o<


----------



## MikeW (24 Sep 2005)

Alf":4evh7bm0 said:


> MikeW":4evh7bm0 said:
> 
> 
> > Fun! Can't wait. Seriously.
> ...


Sure. Probably begin today. It won't be an exact replica. There was enough missing at the weak spot on the bottom of the handle I kinda am making that part up. Also, a D-8 finger opening is smallish. One really has to use the index finger hole even if one's hands are of medium size.

The method used to cut the kerf is one that's been around for a long time. The assumption is that Disston used a circular saw of 1/32" kerf. A little thin.

So the method I'll use is..._*to be continued...*_


----------



## ByronBlack (24 Sep 2005)

Alf, your collection of planes is superb, and looking at them all in one place, and basing it on asthetics only, the Lee Valley's in my opinion deftinily look the classiest. I've recently ordered the LA Jack, really looking forward to playing (using) it.

I also really like your pic-tutorial of the Spokeshave kit tutorial, i'm definitly thinking of having a go myself.

This is a great thread people, very informative/entertaining.

I don't have much to gloat with, but here is my photo-library showing a couple of in-progress guitar builds and some shots of my small modest tool collection:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/byronblack/

I also won this saw today:
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....sspagename=STRK:MEWN:IT&rd=1#ebayphotohosting


----------



## Alf (24 Sep 2005)

MikeW":wf4ni7jg said:


> The method used to cut the kerf is one that's been around for a long time. The assumption is that Disston used a circular saw of 1/32" kerf. A little thin.


So I gather, but I want to see how you do it.  

Byron, you have some excellent work to gloat with, as well as New Tools. I wouldn't know where to start to make any sort of musical instrument - except perhaps wrapping paper round a comb  Funny, I was just looking at your pics and thinking "spokeshave"... :twisted: Nice gent's saw too; I used to have a nice Cockerill dovetail saw which I often regret selling, and I believe Derek has one he likes a good deal too. Now why do I have a feeling they were a name used by Spear and Jackson? :-k

Cheers, Alf


----------



## ByronBlack (24 Sep 2005)

Thanks for the kind words about my current projects alf, these are both my first real wood-working project other than knocking up a few shelves and garden gates etc. They have turned out pretty straight-forward so far, apart from an accident with a scarf-joint.

I've ordered the spokeshave kit and will be doing that for my next project. I need a spokeshave to carve the profile on the guitar necks and would rather make one than spend twice as much for a finished project, and after reading your tutorial, it seems 'do-able'.

The gents-saw is for cutting the fret-slots in the fingerboard, that will probably be the hardest job, but once that little saw is cleaned up and sharpened, it should be a tad easier.


----------



## MikeW (24 Sep 2005)

Very cool Byron! I keep telling myself I want to make an instrument, but of course I keep chickening out. Keep us updated, please.

And the saw is pretty neat, too!

Mike


----------



## MikeW (24 Sep 2005)

Alf":3atjkl3c said:


> MikeW":3atjkl3c said:
> 
> 
> > The method used to cut the kerf is one that's been around for a long time. The assumption is that Disston used a circular saw of 1/32" kerf. A little thin.
> ...


Oh just before the email I finished cleaning off my bench and set up the tripod...there'll be plenty of pics from selecting the blank to sharpening the saw and taking it for a test run.

Probably take me all weekend now :lol: 

The work you, Derek and others go through to document something is easy to loose sight of--until one does it him/herself. So before I bid y'all adieu, thanks to each one of you who does it for taking the time.

Mike


----------



## Alf (24 Sep 2005)

MikeW":k621q3p7 said:


> Probably take me all weekend now :lol:


That'll teach you to mention free saws then. :wink: :lol: Seriously though, if it's a pain, forget I asked. I'll forgive you. In a year or two... :wink:

Funny, I keep having a hankering to do a WIP/in-depth with pics on something at the moment, but just the _writing_ it, not actually _doing_ it. Very odd feeling; never had that before. Wish I could bottle it for when I need it. :roll: 

Cheers, Alf


----------



## MikeW (24 Sep 2005)

Oh no. Can't stop now...

No, no problem. I was going to record and write about it anyway. I figured with all the talk here and WoodNet and SMC about sharpening saws, making handles and handsaw use, it would be nice to contribute something more than a "see what I made" post.

'Course, can't promise it'll be worth the wait. So you better get out to the shop and make something. Anything. And record it. How about some chisel handles for any needy chisels you may have? Ah, done before and too simple.

So better yet (at least for me) would be to select a molding profile and make a few foot long replica using a boat anchor! Document that. I've only seen one decent record of someone actually doing it. That would be especially good for the people who have recently purchased one on the forum, be a good thing for us all...even the ones who won't admit to owning one :lol: 

Mike


----------



## Alf (24 Sep 2005)

MikeW":2eifyz86 said:


> So better yet (at least for me) would be to select a molding profile and make a few foot long replica using a boat anchor!


Hey, I can do a side bead. :lol: Actually that could be quite fun; there are a couple of examples in Planecraft I could do that are within the limitations of my #405 :-k Whether they're within _my_ limitations is another matter. Wonder if I have a suitably boat anchor-friend bit of timber... Although I've just remembered this, which is a pretty tough act to follow. 8-[

Cheers, Alf


----------



## Nailer (25 Sep 2005)

Squabbles aside  ......the missus(insurance broker manager) who has just peeked over my shoulder whilst reading this thread is wondering if any of you guys/gals are covered by your insurance policies.....due to the value of your C********S.......sorry users  

Just thought we'd ask as it's something to be thought about if the local tealeaf took a shine to them or perish the thought fire or flood trashed your C********N

Cheers


----------



## MikeW (25 Sep 2005)

Oh, no real squabbles here.

But, yes, mine are covered. I update the ins. company with a list after each major purchase or quarterly, which ever comes first. Serial numbers where applicable. Photographic record at the agents office.

Mike


----------



## MikeW (26 Sep 2005)

While waiting for Martin to share his latest finds, I thought I would post a couple more.

I, ahem, found these. Ok, so I bought 'em recently. The #386 was for reasearch. Honest :roll: 

The Stanley No. 2 Try & Mitre Square I happened upon while checking on a possible job Saturday. Cheap...


----------



## Derek Cohen (Perth Oz) (26 Sep 2005)

Nice #386 Mike.

Pity about all that nasty nickle. However, don't despair, a wire wheel on a grinder will get rid of it and make it look more like mine!  

Regards from Perth

Derek


----------



## Alf (26 Sep 2005)

Derek Cohen (Perth said:


> Nice #386 Mike.
> 
> Pity about all that nasty nickle. However, don't despair, a wire wheel on a grinder will get rid of it and make it look more like mine!


:lol: Yeah, Mike, you don't want to look like a collector. Get that nickle off PDQ. :lol: 

Cheers, Alf


----------



## MikeW (26 Sep 2005)

Handle is finished...despite being gone half the weekend. Now I just gotta write something. Should be a week :wink:


----------

